
The Play Framework at LinkedIn: Productivity and Performance at Scale - Dekku
http://marakana.com/s/post/1498/the_play_framework_at_linkedin_productivity_and_performance_at_scale
======
kclay
I love Play! but they need to work on the performance. The recent benchmarks
on HN just makes me sad. Even with all of that its still my goto framework
when possible.

